# girlfriend wants to join forces



## weiss (21 Aug 2006)

I spoke to my girl about possibility I will join forces.  Its all big IF as of now but I decided to let her know - she seems to be in love with me, migh as well know what she got herself into. 

Anyways, she was turned off big time at first.  A bit of "you have to decide what you want - me or air forces" and alike.  Then she says - if you join forces I join too.  

Now, the question - is it realistic to have an employment for spouse too?  I mean to the point when she will be somewhere close by and live like a normal family?


----------



## RatCatcher (21 Aug 2006)

My ex-girlfriend decided to join while we were still together (I had been in about 5 years). She went to another base, and I was single about 6 months later... word of advice, pick trades that will keep in in the same geographic area


----------



## TCBF (21 Aug 2006)

Now, the question - is it realistic to have an employment for spouse too?  I mean to the point when she will be somewhere close by and live like a normal family?"

- Notwithstanding the misnomer - in all applications - of "normal family life", the answer is POSSIBLY, leaning very heavily towards PROBABLY.

Just Do It.


----------



## geo (21 Aug 2006)

plenty of married couples in the CF.... but it isn't easy
tell her that it is always possible that you / she will get posted to different bases.....
Eg: Trenton for one and Montreal for the other...... It happens and she should know what to expect.


----------



## Chilly (21 Aug 2006)

Yes it is possible.  I am one half of a service couple, and know many others.

And there always is the point about picking trades that will allow you to be posted within the same geographic region.

If you want more answers go ahead and send me an e-mail.

Chilly


----------



## muffin (22 Aug 2006)

I would be sure she really WANTS to join because she wants to be in the military and not just because she thinks basic would be a fun thing for the two of you to do together. 

It is not a decision to be taken lightly. 

muffin


----------

